# BMW 4 series Coupe Boot space



## Sats (Nov 29, 2017)

Has anyone got a 4 series, if so can you fit your clubs comfortably in the boot?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2017)

I can get my electric trolley and tour bag in the boot ok apart from I have to take out the driver and 3 wood out of the bag. Not that I've tried it but I guess I could get an overnight bag in too.


----------



## Sats (Nov 29, 2017)

Cheers dude that answers my question perfectly!


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 29, 2017)

I've got an M4 so same sized boot I think and I have the same problem. It's not a huge boot but big enough for clubs and a trolley. Woods have to go in the back of the car.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 29, 2017)

Driving a 435d Gran coupe at the mo

Room to have the clubs in the bag at a diagonal angle.

Might need to take the driver out if i chuck my trolley in.


----------



## Doh (Nov 30, 2017)

My mate has one if we are going away golfing together we use my Audi.


----------



## Digger (Nov 30, 2017)

Doh said:



			My mate has one if we are going away golfing together we use my Audi.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind. I suppose if the journey isn't too long they're just about bearable.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2017)

Doh said:



			My mate has one if we are going away golfing together we use my Audi.
		
Click to expand...

I had an A6 before the 420d Gran Coupe, and if I was still with the company when the car is next due changing I would go back to the Audi A6. I find the BMW has twitchy handling by comparison and long journeys aren't as comfortable.


----------

